# Help me identifying this hose



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.

@Tomko


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I think that you have the Family Z engine. It is a different engine than the Family B engine that was used in North America. 

I dont know the name of the part that your looking for - except that it is likely called: hose, tube, or pipe. Someone on here will know. Maybe @Aussie

Can you possibly go to a Chevrolet or Opel dealer to ask them?


----------



## brianb (May 12, 2018)

Hi Blasirl

Thank you for your welcome.
Will introduce myself right away:-D


----------



## brianb (May 12, 2018)

Hi Tomko,

Thank you for your reply, great to know the family name of the engine, I had no idea that it was different here in DK compared to the US.

I could go to my dealer, but hornestly I don't trust them as every problem I have ever had with my car, I have been told is normal.
I don't know if a traffic alert send over the radio is supposed to turn off my radio? Well, they couldn't find any problem, so no exchange or repair. This already happend when the car was only 3 months old.

So hopefully someone here can help me


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

Can you pop the engine cover off and follow the hose? On the LUZ motor there is a radiator hose and charge pipe in the same location (hard plastic tubing). You have any CEL or other issues? Anything coming out of that crack while the car is running?


----------



## brianb (May 12, 2018)

Yes, I have a big issue when I try to accelerate. When I get to around 1500 - 2000 rpm then car shakes / rattle and I can't acc anymore unless I press the pedal to the floor and it stops to shake and the car runs normally.

So far I can conclude that the hose is some sort of pressure hose (I think it is called a turbocharger hose in English).

Later I'll try to glue the torn piece together just to see if it helps on the acc problem I have.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Looks like it's part #7 here. 

https://www.gmpartsdirect.com/auto-...iesel-engine/fuel-system-cat/intercooler-scat

Looking the part number up on Amazon or something in your country will usually get a result. Your best luck for getting one quickest might very well be through a dealer. 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I just looked at my engine, which is the same unit, and the radiator hoses are the one marked green and the one marked red with ??. Not sure what the other one is. Do you have the 2 engine fans on yours?
View attachment 262290


----------



## LulzT1 (Aug 24, 2015)

That would make sense then, you would be losing boost / pressure. You should here a hissing or feel air coming out if it really is a crack. If you have a CEL light, post up the codes, that could help narrow down your issue.


----------



## brianb (May 12, 2018)

LutzT1: No CEL light and my odbII doesn't show any error codes :-/ 
I used to have a p0101 but that error went away after I cleaned the MAF sensor and replaced the air filter.
The dash baord also showed an error 84, but that one doesn't show anymore as well.

Aussie: Yes, I have the 2 fans like yours.
If I follow the hose with the crack in it I can see that the exit goes to the bottom left of the car (driving direction view), so I don't think it has something to do with the radiator, but I could be wrong though.

Jblackburn: I think you are right. I need to go to my dealer so they can tell me exactly what the part number is and what type of hose it is.

To all: I have tried to make a tempoary fix with glue. And right now the car runs normally 

I'll keep you all posted what the dealer tells me.

Thank you so much for all of your help, I really appreciate it at lot.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

This is our engines together. The hose on mine matching the red arrow goes to the bottom of the radiator. My car has the steering on the RHS so there are minor differences.

View attachment 262497


Also your coolant seems a bit low.


----------



## brianb (May 12, 2018)

Hi Aussie

Thank you so much for all of your time.

Ok, my steering is on the LHS.

Where does the hose matching my green arrow go to? My green arrow hose goes to the bottom of my radiator So it is probably the other way around on your car ;-D

Thank you for pointing out my low coolant


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

brianb said:


> Where does the hose matching my green arrow go to? My green arrow hose goes to the bottom of my radiator So it is probably the other way around on your car ;-D


It goes to the top of the radiator. It may be different because in Sydney it very rarely gets as cold as 0C and then only at night, but I have seen 47C in summer.

View attachment 262521


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

The part you're looking for is the Charge Pipe, also known as an Intercooler Hose, or Intercooler-to-Throttle Body Pipe/Hose. 

It is GM part number 95472182 for the North American 2.0L Diesel, but not sure if the European engine uses the same part or a different one.


----------



## brianb (May 12, 2018)

Aussie: Thank you so much for all of your help. Here it gets down to -20C (Winter) and rarely above 30C in the summer time (Right now we have 25C which is onheard of, but wonderful )

Revjpeterson: Perfect, I will take that part number to my dealer and see if it is the same one. Thank you thank you


----------

